# XL - sior



## JOEL (May 9, 2013)

1938 Excelsior (XL-sior) tall frame with long seat post and stem. No more knee bumping for me.. I have to lean it over to get on, LOL.

Looking for a nicer handlebar and a right truss rod with good plating if anyone has these parts.


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 9, 2013)

I'm 6'4" and that thing looks HUGE!!! How's the NBA treating ya?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 9, 2013)

Nice Bike!


----------



## JOEL (May 9, 2013)

I'm only 5'9". Still those 18" frames are a bit too small. I have several 20" frame bikes now.


----------

